# Touchscreen problem!!



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay - today for some reason my iphone's touchscreen stopped working. It turns on but I cannot slide the "slide to unlock" slider. I've tried to reboot the phone numerous times (home and power) with no luck. I'm not really sure what to do. I unlocked my phone so long ago that I don't even know what the right way to do things is anymore. I have a 1.1.1 phone unlocked with IPSF.

Any suggestions??


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

kydee6039 said:


> Okay - today for some reason my iphone's touchscreen stopped working. It turns on but I cannot slide the "slide to unlock" slider. I've tried to reboot the phone numerous times (home and power) with no luck. I'm not really sure what to do. I unlocked my phone so long ago that I don't even know what the right way to do things is anymore. I have a 1.1.1 phone unlocked with IPSF.
> 
> Any suggestions??


This happened to a friend of mine as well. He bought his iPhone on eBay, it worked for a week, the screen started not responding to touches...$500 more and he still doesn't have a working iPhone. Some other problems happened to his, but he did have to get the touchscreen replaced for the screen to work.

Trev


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

try reformatting it on itunes.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

kydee6039 said:


> Okay - today for some reason my iphone's touchscreen stopped working. It turns on but I cannot slide the "slide to unlock" slider. I've tried to reboot the phone numerous times (home and power) with no luck. I'm not really sure what to do. I unlocked my phone so long ago that I don't even know what the right way to do things is anymore. I have a 1.1.1 phone unlocked with IPSF.
> 
> Any suggestions??


You can try reformatting in iTunes, but it probably requires servicing. Yet another benefit of using the Turbo SIM unlock method... you don't void your warranty.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay - I just did a restore and installed 1.13. Then used ZiPhone to activate and unlock. That went smoothly but still I cannot get past the "slide to unlock" screen.

Is there anything else I can do??

Now onto my next problem. I live in canada and bought the phone in the US. My sister is coming into town next week and I want her to take the phone back with her to her local apple store in chicago to have them look at it and HOPEFULLY REPLACE IT. What do I have to do to the phone to put it back into a state that the apple folks cannot see I've hacked it?? Will a simple restore back to 1.13 do the trick?? Should I give her the phone with the sim card that came with the phone or just no sim card??

Any suggestions would be helpful. Man this is frustrating.


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

you better hope that you still have your original AT&T sim card.
and then restore it to 1.1.3. 
theres probably something else you can do.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I do have the original AT&T card but I thought it would be better to not give it to my sister. I figured I have her go in and say the phone is her husbands and play dumb. If they ask where the sim card is I will have her say her husband needed a phone and placed it in his old phone. I'm sure when they test these phones they put other sim cards in + they won't even get past the "slide to unlock" screen. You guys think this is the way to go??


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

Just make sure you restore (not update) to 1.1.3. That will restore the baseband, which is what you had to hack to unlock the phone.

As for your way to trick the apple store, sounds good to me.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yup - just do a restore and then pass the phone over. When I purchased this I paid $599 and I've read some people with the same problem actually getting a new phone on the spot and their phone was replaced with the $499 16 gig model. I can always hope I guess!!


----------

